# Madame got lost!



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Just a while ago, I got a phone call from fourth son (you start numbering sons like pigeons, after you have a few) Moms pigeon Madame, that has been with her since her bout with cancer, had been on her shoulder when she walk out the door that morning. Mom is in her 70’s and sometimes she just forgets she has a bird on her. For some strange reason, madam took startle and flew up over the house. My son was panicked because he had been out for over fours hours looking for the bird, and could not find her. Madam was wearing her bandana red PGWear. This, depending on how you look at it, could be a good thing, or a bad thing. Anything on a bird could spell trouble if they are loose outside. Mom lives about 70 miles away. Giving her the baby pigeon when she was recovering seemed like it had been a life saver for her, but, when I heard the measure of her heart break- that Madame was missing- I thought perhaps it was not good for her to love something this much. After work, I stopped by Kinkos made copies of Madame, drove down and stopped at the local “pigeon lady” I had often past by her house, wondering about her. Pigeons were always flocking at her roof. I figured if Madame was scared she might follow the other birds here. I knocked on her door feeling a bit nervous for bothering her, and started to tell the tale, and she exclaimed, “I declare, that was your momma I met this morning, she was crying her eyes out walking up and down the street here asking every body about her bird!” She mustered a serious face and added, “Poor little thing said her bird was wearing a diaper! Can you imagine that! I’ve been out here all day on the cell phone talking to my friends looking for a bird with a red bandana on its rear!” She laughed like it was the funniest thing ever.
I handed her a flyer, and asked if she would call if she saw anything. Mom and I walked the block handing flyer out at every house. She was so dispirited. I told her, Mom you put fresh water in Madame’s bowl and food and you get ready because I know she will come back to you… (I was thinking about Tooters). We had handed a flyer to a blond curly-haired teen waiting to cross the street, and to myself I just knew, this young boy would be a key to Madame, you know how sometimes, you just know something.
Mom spent a miserable night. We all wondered how and where a pigeon who had never had been outside really, would fair.
I called the cities missing animal folks; they were taken-a-back as no one evidently anytime soon had ever lost a pet pigeon who was wearing a diaper…. All the next day we waiting, looking waiting some more. When I called to check on mom she had no hope. They did not have hawks much but cats and cars and cities stuff how would a bird figure it all out. It was a long night and a longer next day.
That morning she had asked me in a choked voice, if I happened to get another baby… she would like to try again…That made me cry.
At six that night she called me, with news. That blond boy went a few streets over to play( I guess they say hang out with, now) with a friend, and that friend knew a friend, who had a strange bird sitting on their porch all day, he had called the number and Third son had come over to drive mom to that house. There was Madame, just sitting on the porch. She was so tired, hungry and thirsty and so glad to see mom! My son said, Grandma cried so hard, and was so grateful to those folks. Funny thing was they were afraid of the bird and would not go out the front door all day, they thought she had “rabies” (can you believe it!) because Madame wanted in, and would not go away. They didn’t kill her though, they added- because she was wearing a diaper they knew she was somebody’s pet. They did not offer her food or water, and that is hard for me to understand. I am so grateful for Madame’s return; mom baked cookies for the teen that helped bring the bird home again. This time, PGWear helped save the bird, but remember, birds should NEVER be outside with something on them, the world is a wild place out there.
Mom is super serious about making sure, Madame does not get out, now, and I rather doubt she wants to.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so happy that Madame is back home safely!  

Suzanna


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Glad she made it home!

Maybe for safety's sake, in case something like this happens again, the diaper can have a name and phone number stamped on it. Probably someone would have checked the bird, after another day or so. They or someone they talked to about the pigeon may have thought about food and water, and called someone to handle an assumed "rabid" bird."

(We lost Pidgiepoo on January 14, 2005. I put a band on his foot, which I removed after 30-45 minutes of him going in circles and trying to remove it with his beak. He had no "ID" on him when he flew off. We never saw him again).


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WHEW!  That was heart stopping.....I'm so glad Madame made it home safely, as I can't imagine how awful it would have been for your mom, Madame, and your whole family.

Larry, that is a great idea for birds that don't wear bands, I'm sure Boni can come up with a clever design/embroidary for Madame. I'm sorry you never got to see your beloved Pidgiepoo again.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

WOW! What a story! I was sitting on the edge of my seat with anticipation! I am so so glad your mom got her special bird back again  

PG wear certainly did save the day in addition to your quick response handing out flyers and calling around.

I can imagine the sheer relief when Madame saw your mom again knowing that she was going home to be loved and pampered again.

Lindi


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Bird ID's*

For ID-labelling birds when they are too old for leg bands: 

Maybe just use a felt-tipped permanent marker pen on the diaper. Start with a big *HELLO!* My name is ... Please contact....

I had plastic snap-on leg bands, tried marking with a fine-tipped marker. Even permanent marker ink wears off. Bands too small for much lettering.

It would be nice if one could order plastic snap-on bands, maybe in a neon color, with a Pigeon 911 Alert number to call on it (perhaps even a toll-free number), or a personalized phone number. 

Wieteke wears a neon-orange plastic leg band.

I had considered marking a pin feather with info, but haven't acted on it. 

Larry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boni, thanks for a "happy ending" story. Your quick action saved the day for Madame and your mom. One thing is for sure - if Madame should ever escape again, at least the neighbors will remember her from this time. I really like Larry's suggestion about sewing a name tag on her diaper.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, my!! I am so glad that Madame was found and returned home safely! What an ordeal for everyone involved. Grateful for the happy ending to this tale.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I am so sorry you lost your bird. Why hasn't someone invented a leg band for older birds with the PG911 number? Almost all of my guys are unbanded, as (being on Pigeon island) it had not occured to me they should be. Later on in my PG life I found plastic bands and I tried to match my couples and sex them pink and blue, uhh which did not work.. Fanny is wearing a blue one, and she is a girl. Most of them fell off all my Birminghams as their legs were so small. Maybe I will put an iron on name tag inside the diapers- people can fill out.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I still feel so upset thinking about the uneducated public on the sweetness and wonder of pigeons. Imagine a pigeon with rabies! (Is it even possible?) What kind of people don't offer a creature food or water, at least water by golly, some people's children.....I have to stop and take a few deep breaths here.....


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Boni Birds said:


> I still feel so upset thinking about the uneducated public on the sweetness and wonder of pigeons. Imagine a pigeon with rabies! (Is it even possible?) What kind of people don't offer a creature food or water, at least water by golly, some people's children.....I have to stop and take a few deep breaths here.....


Hi Boni,
When I was a child, we lived in a rural area. It was drilled into our heads by teachers, parents, and other authorities that we should be suspicious of any animal that was out-of-place or that showed strange behavior, as it might have rabies or another communicable disease. (for example a nocturnal creature out during the daytime, or a stray dog that walks funny, drools, and/or seems agitated...) It was just their way of protecting us from harm.

Most people are not as observant of their natural surroundings as they should be. So I can see how a wayward pigeon who tried to get into the house might be interpreted as a sick animal who may pose a threat. Very, very unfortunate. But most people take our natural world and all of its splendid variety of creatures & plants for granted these days, and tend to fear any wild animal they encounter rather than to learn the differences between harmful and helpless beings. Observation is sort of a lost art...

Anyway that's my 2 cents.
Very good thing that you and your family handed out flyers and helped to educate these people! Who knows - maybe the experience will open some eyes and hearts...We can hope!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am SO GLAD to hear that Madame was recovered!!! What a great ending!!

Although, not usually recommended, would the leash help in the future? 

Also like the idea of some type of ID with PGWear.

I am surprised the people were so afraid of Madame since she was wearing "clothes!" I mean, after all, pigeons don't come with pants!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## sandy51955 (Jul 1, 2007)

I am so happy to hear that Madame was found, safe, but hungry and thirsty. I guess I can never figure people not helping an animal out, especially when it's wearing a collar-or a diaper! I guess when you're an animal person you help them without thinking if there cold be consequences to yourself. Anyway, happy to know that your Mom loves her bird so, and that she has her back.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Boni,
Thanks be to God for this happy ending!
It's great that everything worked out for you, your mother & Madame.
Maybe you can place a note on the inside of your mother's doors, reminding her about Madame.

Phyll


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Just read your post about Madame. I am so so happy for you and your Mom that you got Madame back. It is the best of all possible endings.

Margarret


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

phyll said:


> Hi Boni,
> Thanks be to God for this happy ending!
> It's great that everything worked out for you, your mother & Madame.
> Maybe you can place a note on the inside of your mother's doors, reminding her about Madame.
> ...


A note -a big sign no birds past this point! is a great idea! Thank you!


----------

